# Ex Port Line colleagues



## capt jim martin (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen,

Anybody heard of the following ex Port Line shipmates - and before anyone suggests it, I have already asked around Yahoo Vintage Port site.

Fred Smith (I kid you not!) Jun Third Engineer and Lennie Cairns Chief Electrician. Both of these sailed with me aboard "Port Nelson" from July 1962 to January 1964 during three trips to NZ when I was Fourth Mate. Lennie was a Geordie and played a mean ukalele (spelling?) style George Formby and Fred was from the Midlands somewhere. Both great guys and the "Port Nelson" was living proof that "oil and water" CAN mix!

Jim Martin


----------

